# Boxing Clubs



## andrea blenk (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi, does anyone know of any boxing gyms in the Paphos area? Many Thanks Andrea


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

andrea blenk said:


> Hi, does anyone know of any boxing gyms in the Paphos area? Many Thanks Andrea


Yes, look at this link:

Paphos Thai Boxing Camp - 99 461 343


----------



## andrea blenk (Aug 5, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Yes, look at this link:
> 
> Paphos Thai Boxing Camp - 99 461 343


Thanks for this Cleo. This is more Muay Thai Boxing. My son boxes here in the UK and my husband is a registered ABA Coach so we would like to find a boxing gym. I'll keep looking. Thanks for your help though - very much appreciated. Andrea


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi
My son box's here, El champions in Paphos town by Pappantonioes supermarket he is also English (Sorry about the spelling of the supermarket)

Cherie


----------



## andrea blenk (Aug 5, 2010)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> My son box's here, El champions in Paphos town by Pappantonioes supermarket he is also English (Sorry about the spelling of the supermarket)
> 
> Cherie


Hi Cherie, that's great - I thought I was going to have to drive him to Limassol three times a week! Thanks very much. I'm bringing my son over when we come to Peyia at the end of September so I'll pop in the gym then. Can you let me know what days the gym is on? Many Thanks Andrea:clap2:


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

andrea blenk said:


> Hi Cherie, that's great - I thought I was going to have to drive him to Limassol three times a week! Thanks very much. I'm bringing my son over when we come to Peyia at the end of September so I'll pop in the gym then. Can you let me know what days the gym is on? Many Thanks Andrea:clap2:


Hi

El-champions is on 6 days a week evenings

Thanks
Cherie


----------



## andrea blenk (Aug 5, 2010)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> El-champions is on 6 days a week evenings
> 
> ...


Thanks Cherie - I'll pop in with my son when we are there in September.


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice, you would think the paphos website would include all stuff like this but it has really few things which makes outsiders like me think there's nothing to do there except swimming pools and a cinema.


----------

